# Can I safely burn MDF???



## jaffajim0

I have a pile of mdf mouldings, mainly skirting in long lengths, which I will never use and wish to get rid of to make space but I am unsure as to whether or not I can burn them in either an open fire or a log burner. Anyone know ???


----------



## Max Power

Cant see any problem in using a log burner providing the chimney is functioning correctly


----------



## Jacob

Burns really well just like Phurnacite. 
In an open fire sheet stuff might be better cut up a bit - say 3" wide strips perhaps, so the air can get to it.


----------



## Mike.C

jaffajim0":h2n3cnfx said:


> I have a pile of mdf mouldings, mainly skirting in long lengths, which I will never use and wish to get rid of to make space but I am unsure as to whether or not I can burn them in either an open fire or a log burner. Anyone know ???



Would it be possible to put them in your local _FreeAds_ because these things are not cheap in B&Q or the other sheds, and anyone who is going to replace and paint their mouldings, will save a few bob, and may even give some money to your favorite charity.

Just a thought about recycling

Cheers

Mike


----------



## dickm

Not sure what the binding agent is in MDF, but it's possible it emits all sorts of nasties when burned?
Just a thought.


----------



## Argus

.


MDF releases some toxic gasses when burnt. Mostly the decomposed binding and curing chemicals used in the manufacture.


Not a good idea.


.


----------



## Jacob

Argus":21mtcl74 said:


> .
> 
> 
> MDF releases some toxic gasses when burnt. .....
> 
> .


As does absolutely everything you might burn.


----------



## jaffajim0

Mike.C":1d6zsimc said:


> jaffajim0":1d6zsimc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pile of mdf mouldings, mainly skirting in long lengths, which I will never use and wish to get rid of to make space but I am unsure as to whether or not I can burn them in either an open fire or a log burner. Anyone know ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be possible to put them in your local _FreeAds_ because these things are not cheap in B&Q or the other sheds, and anyone who is going to replace and paint their mouldings, will save a few bob, and may even give some money to your favorite charity.
> 
> Just a thought about recycling
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...


The trouble is I have quite a bit of it and unless someone is happy to take the lot I will have to arrange to be at home quite a few different times. To be honest, I am happier recycling it by burning it


----------



## Hudson Carpentry

We used to burn alot of MDF in a log burner. It does emit a smell but we just closed the doors.


----------



## tool613

The makeup of a fiberboard panel is dependent on the desired properties of the final product. There is a high degree of variability in the products with regard to wood fiber content and alignment, adhesive or resin type used, and other additives to adjust the performance of the panels. I would agree that, as a general precaution, you should consider any composite material unsafe to burn in a household environment due to the unknown makeup. While there are concerns over high emitting products containing formaldehyde in an indoor air environment, toxicity of any combustible materials when ignited is a much greater concern.



jack


----------



## Shrubby

I burn it , if you throw it out it will only go for incineration anyway.Mdf is no better or worse than solid or plywood
Matt


----------



## LocalOak

I don't think this is a good idea. I have done a bit of investigating into this and you would need to burn it very hot, like the commercial incinerator it ends up in if you take it to the dump, to be sure of getting rid of the nasties such as polyaromatics. These can be carcinogenic. I take my scrap mdf to the tip, it feels wrong but it's probably safer.


----------



## studders

Why not incinerate it outside?


----------



## kasandrich

I burn it in my woodburner, I cut it into strips about 2-3" wide and 6" long, so that it burns quickly. But with mouldings that wont be an issue. Make sure the fire is already burning nice and hot with a good roar on it, and just use part other wood scraps part mdf, always with the door shut.


----------



## wobblycogs

I burn scraps of MDF on the stove. Yes, it produces some fairly nasty stuff but very little to none will get into the room if burnt in well maintains a stove that is up to temperature. A stove will act like a fume hood (the things chemists work in to protect them from nasties) - air is drawn in one place and then up chimney with none of the combustion gasses being able to enter the room. The only point of risk is when the door is open but presumably you wouldn't be opening the door during the initial combustion period where the resins will be driven off an ignited. My only concern with burning composites is the deposits that may be left in the chimney or on the glass although I see none on the glass of our stove.

Industrial incineration uses very high temperatures and secondary burners and scrubbers to reduce emissions to acceptable levels, it would be very difficult to impossible to replicate such a set up at home.


----------



## Nicknoxx

MDF will emit all sorts of nasty stuff when burnt BUT it will emit the other nasty stuff as it rots away so stick it in a woodburner and relax.


----------



## Lee Brubaker

Like others have said, I do not think burning MDF is a very good idea. In fact I don't even like MDF because of the dust created when cutting it despite good dust collection , & anyone sawing it should be wearing breathing filters in addition to dust collection. MDF dust puts a coating on the lungs & because of the adhesives used the damage is permanent. Hence I would not want to be breathing that stuff as dust or burn paticulates.

Lee


----------



## Hivenhoe

Why not post it on your local *freecycle*, someone will have a use for it.


----------

